# Hilfe: Netzteil unter Wasser -> Kurzschluss, noch zu retten?



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab mein Netzteil unter Wasser gesetzt (wie es passieren kann? das wollt ihr lieber nicht wissen), hat ein Kurzschluss gegeben, Stromausfall in der gasamten Wohnung, Netzteil riecht bisschen verbrannt.
Meine Frage: ist es noch zu retten? hat jemand ähnliche probleme (ok, ich glaube nihct unbedingt) oder der gleichen Mistgeschick schon mal gehabt und kann mir das helfen?
Soll ich mir gleich neues holen oder noch hoffen es irgendwie wieder zum laufen bringen zu können?
mfg.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

Also bei nem Kurzen im Netzteil würde ich persönlich ohne zu probieren einfach ein neues hohlen. Weil wenn was dran ist, kann es auch noch den restlichen Rechner Brutzeln ....


Wenn du es drauf anlegen willst, dann lass es trocknen, legs heut mittag in die Sonne und versuchs danach noch mal, aber ich würde davon abraten


----------



## INU.ID (1. Mai 2009)

Laß es trocknen und versuch ob es noch funzt. Ich hab mal mim Schraubenzieher versucht nen NT-Lüfter anzuhalten, bin dabei abgerutscht und hab ebenfalls nen Kurzschluss im NT verursacht der die Sicherung hat rausfliegen lassen. Das NT war allerdings unbeschädigt.

Zum testen muß man ja keine Hardware anklemmen.


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Danke, das gibt mit bisschen Mut. ist eine neues NT, grad eine woche gehabt , war auch nicht unbedingt billig. Kann man irgendwie die sicherung ausstauschen? wenn ja, wie sieht denn das teil aus? hab es aufgemacht aber leider nix gefunden welche in ansatzweise wie eine sicherung aussieht. ich glaube auch dass unter der Hauptplatine (spricht paar millimeter über dem Boden) noch bisschen wasser ist, reicht da nur in der sonne nen Sonnenbad oder muss ich es in den Offen mit 50 grad oder mehr beheizen?
Nochmals danke für die schnelle Antworten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

Ich würds ein paar Stündchen in die Mittagssonne legen, das sollte langen.
Im Backofen könnte dir, wenn du Pech hast bisl Plastik ansenken. Und das stinkt auch wie sau ^^


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich gönne mal mein NT nen Sonnenbad........mal sehen ob es funz.
Hoffe es wird nicht braun oder lol


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. Mai 2009)

hehe pass auf das dus gut eincremst für sonnenbrand wie ist es denn passiert mit dem ganzenh wasser?


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2009)

falls das netzteil danach nichtmehr funktioniert musst mal schauen da ist im netzteil so eine rörchiensicherung die ist bei nem kumpel von mir durchgebrannt nachdem wasser ins netzteil ist aber ansonsten funzt seins immernoch perfekt


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2009)

im backoffen auf minimum stellen ~50° sollte kein schaden verursachen.

in Sonne dann aber paar tage nicht stunden^^ 

mir wäre das risiko zu gruß das dass möglicherweise defekte NT ,alles killt


----------



## Folterknecht (1. Mai 2009)

Ofen ist wesentlich besser als Sonne, Temp 50 - 60°C über mehrere Stunden, gelegentlich mal die Tür auf damit feuchte Luft entweichen kann und testen würde ich anschließend mit Hardware die Du wirklich entbehren kannst.


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Hab es inzwischen an die sonne gelegt, auch bisschen gefönt, wenn ich es schräg halte, komme immer noch bisschen wasser raus. ich denke auch man die sicherung austauschen muss oder so, aber ich finde echt NIX was wie eine sicherung aussieht.
Kann ein defektes NT echt alles killen? sag doch nicht sowas  bin deswegen schon depri genug.
Ich kann nur sagen: "Ich IDIOT"


----------



## Folterknecht (1. Mai 2009)

Hab ich selbst schon bei nen Kumpel erlebt, daß ein Netzteil das Mainboard mit ins Nirvana gerissen hat.


----------



## DanielX (1. Mai 2009)

Dann lass es halt im Notfall zwei Tage liegen, es muss halt auf jedenfall trocken sein.

Mir ist auch schon zu oft Wasser über elektrische Teile gekommen aber zu 80% hatte ich Glück und nach dem trockenen gings wieder.

Aber jetzt mal echt, was mich interessiert ist WIE, komm schon ich brauch was zum schmunzeln? 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Ok, hier hast du was zum lachen.......nach so viele Wakü Austausch und Einbau.......dachte ich dass mir echt nix aber auch gar nicht irgendwie zu so was in der art passieren kann. war kurz gesagt nachlässig. nachdem ich mein wakü zu xten mal eingebaut habe und es dann teste, wasser rein usw.......alles läuft wunderbar wie immer. dann entdecke ich dass am einen Anschluss am SB-kühler wasser durchsickert, ........also, dachte ich da ich 2 kreisläufe habe, dass es an diesem kreislauf nicht viel wasser drin sind, halte ein trichter mit nen Behälter dran um den schlauch aus dem anschluss ziehen. dann tropft da auch wasser in raus (was optimal war), ABER, ich IDIOT will schneller das wasser raus haben, also hab ic die scheiss pumpe angemacht.......wootga....da kam das wasser in sehr große menge raus, trichter war zu klein, wasser läuft über (leider zum großen teil ins NT gelaufen), ruckzuck in sekunden weise, hat Chickchick gemacht, etwas blitzt kurz auf lol, dann stromausfall im ganzen haus (das um 2 uhr morgens), da hab ich nur noch gedacht: "wtf, idiot". das schlimme dran ist: ist ein neues NT, auch noch ein teures. wtf


----------



## DanielX (1. Mai 2009)

@Parnshion

Ja ich konnte gut lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ist Mißt aber jetzt wist du wenigstens nicht mehr so schnell unüberlegt handeln. 

Kannst das ganze aber ntürlich auch mit dem Fön beschleunigen, nur lass das NT nicht gerade heiß werden sondern nur warm.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2009)

Erstmal mit Spiritus bzw Alkohol reinigen.
Dann trocknen.

Aber wenns schon 'nen Kurzen gegeben hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, das schon irgendwas beschädigt worden ist.

Von daher würd ich nur dazu raten, ein neues anzuschaffen, so ein Arctic Fusion 550R ist nicht allzu teuer...


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Naja, passiert, kommt vor (leider),
letztendlich kann auch ich darüber lachen lol 

NT macht grad nen Sonnenbad, hab es auch schon eingecremt, UV-licht schutzfaktor 4, und wenn es mal nach paar stunden oder tage heiß werden sollt, dann verpasse ich es nochmal nen kalte Dusche lol........wuuuahhhhhhhhh 
btw, hab mehrmals nachgesucht, aber leider nix, aber auch gar nix was wie ne sicherung aussieht.
ist ne Xilence XQ Power 850 watt (weiss)

achwas, ich hole mir kein billige NT, hab mich schon umgeschaut, wahrscheinlich nen beQueit DP 850 watt oder so.......hab meins so geliebt weil es so schön weissssssssss ist, passt voll zu mein lackierte Innenteil von Tower, und das nicht mal 1 woche (((((((


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn es weis ist, solltest du einen höheren Lichtschutzfaktor verwenden (ca. 20).
Kannst es ja wärend der Nacht im Ofen bei 50°C trocknen. Die Klappe ein bisschen offen lassen, damit die Feuchtigkeit entweichen kann. Habs bei meinen Chillischoten genauso gemacht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2009)

naja wenns schon gefunkt hatt schauts eher schlecht aus

wenn du pech hast gibts in dem teil keine sicherung darum auch der stromausfall weil beim kumpel sein bequiet ist ainfach nur der pc aus und fertig netzteil machte keinen mucks mehr und dann hat er mal reingeschaut und die sicherung gesehn

leg das ding über nacht auf die heizung und dreh die voll auf am nächsten tag sollte es trocken sein mach das aber am besten in einem raum wo niemand drinnen schläft sinst könnts die nacht über sehr warm werden


----------



## INU.ID (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber bei 220V und 12V (bzw auch <12V) im NT, sollten da nicht zuerst die 220V durchs Wasser fließen? Dann wäre die Chance groß das die 220V direkt auf Masse geleitet wurden, die Sicherung im Haus also rausgeflogen ist bevor das NT Schaden genommen hat.

Und wie schon erwähnt, um ein NT zu testen muß man keinen Computer anschließen. 

Und ja, das NT sollte ein paar Tage trocknen, am besten dazu auch das NT-Gehäuse öffnen.


----------



## Dr.House (1. Mai 2009)

Schmeiß mal in den Ofen auf 50°C ,am besten Umluft für ne Stunde oder so.

Die Sicherung ist unter dem Deckel,musst es aber erstmal aufschrauben um die zu sehen/austauschen. 

Lieber länger trocknen als das es ganz abraucht 

Meine Wakü hat auch nen Gigabyte P35 DS3 und 4 GB Crucial (D9GMH) auf dem Gewissen , CPU-Kühler war undicht und es hat in den PCI-E Slot getropft - Graka war heile ,nur der Rest nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2009)

@INU.ID:
Das Problem ist nur das, dass selbst wenn es nur der Leitungsschutzschalter war ein ziemlich großer Funke im Netzteil entsteht welcher zur Zerstörung von einigen Teilen führen sollte. In Deutschland haben wird übrigens 230V...Bei den 12V wäre nichts passiert, denn Wasser hat einen relativ hohen Widerstand, erst ab 50-100V gehts dann richtig los.

@TS:
Versuchs erst gar nicht, selbst wenn das Gerät noch gehen würde, würde ich es nicht mehr einsetzen, Stichwort Kriechströme...
Xsilence Netzteile sind eh nicht so gut, da reicht eins mit 400-500W von einem Markenhersteller locker aus.

In einem elek. Gerät ist *immer* eine Gerätesicherung, auch wenn sie nur als SMD Bauteil ausgeführt wird. Such einfach mal auf der Platine nach dem Buchstaben "F", das steht für Sicherungen, aber selbst wenn du sie gefunden hast heißt das nicht dass du sie einfach austauschen kannst, denn das darf nur ein Elektriker/Elektroniker, besonders im Brandfall ist es dann ärgerlich für den Laien, die Versicherung freut sich aber, denn dann muss sie nichts zahlen wenn dieses Gerät der Verursacher z.B. eines Brandes war.


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab es trocknen lassen. hab es ne halben Tag sonnenbad gegönnt und zwischenzeitlich auch gefönt, abwechselt mal mit warme luft mal mit normale luft. NT scheint wieder trocknen zu sein. Hab es wieder angeschlossen, natürlich mit Überbrückungsteil so dass es nur 2 pumpen meine Kreisläufen mit strom versorgt............ABER nix, nix passiert, Lüfter von NT springt nicht an, an. da regt sich gar nicht  Strom ist kommt zwar rein, aber irgendwie nicht raus (scheint dass NT wieder trockend zu sein). der Schalter mit Led ist auf jeden fall an, aber wie gesagt, nix passiert.
Und die sicherung sollt auf der deckel sein? sicher? auf der deckel ist doch nur die lüfter oder?!
Ich werde mal nach diesen F suchen. wird aber schwierig sein, man kann sehr schlecht darein sehen wegen die riesengroße Heatspreader im NT. notfall bau ich alles auseinander.
Hab mir Gedanke gemacht wegen der beQueit DP 850 watt.......was hält ihr davon?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2009)

1. Wozu so ein vollkrasses Megawatt Netzteil?
2. ein Artic Fusion 550R würd eigentlich auch reichen, für das was du in die Signatur haben tust.
3. Wenn, dann würd ich eher ein Tagan Superrock nehmen...


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2009)

Strom kann nur bei geschlossenem Stromkreis fließen. Wieso sollte Strom "reinfließen", aber nicht wieder rauskommen? Dadurch würde die kirchhoffsche Regel widerlegt werden, Hut ab. 

Wieso 850W?


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

Ok, hab es mal so gesagt damit ihr ungefähr versteht was ich meine. Also, schalter mit led ist an, heißt ja dass NT strom hat und trocken zu sein oder? aber leider laufen die pumpen nicht, auch bei Überbrückungsadapter. 
wieso 850? ich weiß selber dass ich es nicht unbedingt 850 brauche, aber ich dachte mir, wenn ich schon ein NT kaufe dann musst es und sollt es ein gutes und auch zukunftweisen sein, spricht SLI und evt. Umstieg auf core i7 und leistungstärkere Grafka. da scheint mir ein 850 doch ok zu sein.
Aber noch hoffe ich dass mein NT wieder funktioniert...hat noch Zeit bis morgen, wenn es dann immer noch nicht läuft, jagge ich ein neues rein.
tagan superrock? ist es gut oder was? und wie teuer ist es? ich brauche ein NT halt ziemlich dringend, am besten morgen noch. Also bleibt mir nur K&M. ist in der nähe von mir. alles anderes dauert mir zu lang 

Und ich kann euch gar nicht genug danken.
mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2009)

Hab das von BeQuiet. Die machen ihrem Namen alle Ehre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2009)

Also die Sache mit Zukunftsdingsbums ist gerade bei Netzteilen ziemlicher Unsinn, denn hier hat sich in den letzten 3-4 Jahren sehr viel geändert, was die Stecker betrifft, aber auch die Effizienz ist stark gestiegen.
Heutzutage kann man hier natürlich nicht mehr wirklich viel tun (das Fusion kratzt z.B. schon an der 90% Hürde, viel besser gehts auch nicht)

Ansonsten: soo viel mehr säuft ein I7 nun auch nicht, SLI machst entweder gleich oder gar nicht, zumal die GTX285 sinniger ist denn 2 GTX260...

Anyway: das Fusion kostet nur +50€...


----------



## Dr.House (1. Mai 2009)

Schraub den Deckel von NT ab und such nach der Sicherung,aber nicht mit den bloßen Fingern da anfassen, sonst kannst du einen Rest an Ladung abkriegen. Forsichtig die Sicherung finden und mit ner Zange rausziehen und gucken ob die durch ist. Wenn ja, ersetzen und wieder versuchen.

Andererseits könntest du das NT ganz trocken und ohne Wasserrückstände in die RMA schicken,da es neu ist. Ist nicht ganz korrekt da du es selbst beschädigt hast,aber ist deine Entscheidung. Wenn du es einmal aufschraubst ,verlierst du die Garantie entgültig. 

Das sind die Möglichkeiten. Das Risiko, dass das NT mit ner neuen Sicherung irgendwann nicht deine HW killt, würde ich aber nicht eingehen,vor allem nicht bei Ximalte.....bla bla.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hab für mein System das beQuiet! Dark power Pro 750W - langt vollkommen und ist schön leise


----------



## Parnshion (2. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich meine, das NT welche ich geschrottet habe, kostet neu auch um die 160 eu.  gut, hab es eben geschrottet und wenn ich euer meinung nach erkennen kann, soll ich lieber sicherheitshalbe auf ein neues setzen. 
Und ja, musst ja auch nicht unbedingt 850 watt sein, ich schaue mal ob ich was nehme mit wenigere Wattzahlen. so eine 849 watt? lol, scherz. schau mich mal nach nen 600-750 an.

@Dr House: ich finde da keine sicherung du, und mittleweile denke ich auch dass ein neues besser ist.


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2009)

Das heißt,du hast es aufgeschraubt,also nicht mal RMA geht mehr.

Da muss aber eine sein. Siehst du irgendwelche Teile die sonst nicht normal aussehen ? Mach mal ein Foto von dem offenen Teil,wenn du Bock hast .

Meistens sitzt die Sicherung da wo der 220 Volt Netzstecker ist,zumindest bei meinem. 


Und ja ich denke ein neues wäre besser (Wirtschaft ankurbeln), sonst kann man mit nem defekten NT ne Menge teure HW schrotten .


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2009)

@Dr.House:
Dein Netzteil muss aber schon ziemlich alt sein...

Die Sicherung findest du am einfachsten, wenn du von der Netzleitung das Teilstück betrachtest, in dem sich der Übertrager befindet, vieleicht sitzt sie auch bei der Gleichrichtung.


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2009)

Ich meinte ja, ist nur irgendwo direkt an der Verlängerung der 230V Leitung.
Das NT ist nicht groß ,daher ist es immer in der Nähe 

Hab das Corsair TX 750 und bin mehr als zufrieden damit, besonders nach dem Lüftertausch.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2009)

Wo bekommst du die 220V her? Oder wohnst du nicht in Deutschland?


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2009)

Es ist schon spät ,habs gefixt. 


P.S. Habs nachgemessen - an der Dose sind 226 Volt gerade.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2009)

Damit bist du den 230V in Deutschland schon näher, aber trotzdem solltest du mal ein anderes Messgerät nehmen, denn die 226V sollten nicht sein - es dürften höchstens 1,5% weniger als 230V sein...  

Ich finde es nur lustig, dass die meisten meinen, dass man in Deutschland 220V hat...


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2009)

ja weils früher noch 220volt waren passiert mir auch noch oft das ich 220volt sage weil das meine eltern auch noch sagen


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2009)

Nein,das war nur ein versehen mit den 220 Volt 

Messgerät hat nur 10 € gekostet ,bin froh dass ich ungefähr messen konnte.


----------



## Parnshion (2. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich weiss nicht wie euer NTs aussieht, den Xilence 850 XQ den ich habe, da finde ich echt keine Sicherung, ich denke schon dass da eine wäre, aber wie soll es aussehen? eine wie in den haushaltssicherung sehe ich nicht, ist echt schwierig zu sehen, weil da die blöde überdimensionale Heatspreader praktisch fast alles überdeckt (hat euer NTs das auch? ist es normal?). Selbst wenn man WIRKLICH ganz nah geht, sieht man kaum was. aber ich mache mal gleich paar pics davon, dann könnt ihr ein Bild machen.
btw, NT scheint echt wieder trocken zu sein, strom am NT vorhandelt weil Schalter mit Led leuchtet schon mal ohne dass wieder stromausfall passiert ist....aber immer noch nix. ich gehe mal nochmal testen und mache paar Pics
mfg


----------



## DanielX (2. Mai 2009)

Jo mach mal Pics davon, wenn da ne Sicherrung ist dann müsste es meine ich eine Glassicherrung sein, also so ne kleine Röhre. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/97/G-Sicherung_ausgel%C3%B6st.png/800px-G-Sicherung_ausgel%C3%B6st.png

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...con-fuses-01.jpeg/800px-Semicon-fuses-01.jpeg

http://www.altron.de/_medien/teile/t_elu07.jpg

Damit solltest du sie finden.

@DanielX:
Das war früher so, aber heutzutage setzt man auf SMD Sicherungen, die sind einfacher zu bestücken, ebenso diese Sicherungen die wie kleine Brückengleichrichter aussehen, mir kommt aber gerade nicht der Name für dieses Gehäuse.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn es verkohlt riecht, ist irgendwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.

Ich würde es nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würde das NT auch nicht mehr benutzten gefahr zu groß wegen nen brand soll einfach wenn er die kables nicht mehr braucht verkaufen damit etwas geld raus hat

mfg


----------



## Parnshion (3. Mai 2009)

Sooo, irgendwie hat alles gepasst (sowas passiert aber auc wirklich nur mir), mein Cam will auch nicht mehr, hat obwohl keine wasser abbekommen lol. Cams Akku und ich haben Meinungsverschiedenheit.  wtf. 
Aber naja, hab inzwischen das defekte NT am anderen PCs ausprobiert, ging auch nicht, also hab ich es wieder in den Verpackung reingesetzt und irgendwo in den Keller geschmissen. Hab gestern Nacht auch schon meine beQueit DPP 850 watt bestellt, müsste in paar Tage kommen, dann kann es ja weiter gehen mit mein Wakü in 2 Kreisläufe.
An diese Stelle bedanke ich mich bei allen die mir versucht haben zu helfen, schade dass das NT nicht mehr funz. Will mein Haus deswegen lieber mal nicht das Risiko aussetzen.
Danke All.
mfg


----------



## derLordselbst (4. Mai 2009)

Freut mich, dass Du Dich entschieden hast, das Netzteil nicht mit Gewürge zum Laufen zu bringen.

Nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sondern aus der meines Zwillingsbruders  der in einem Hardware-Testlabor arbeitet, kann ich sagen, das Netzteile die einzigen Bauteile im PC sind, mit denen man sich und andere um die Ecke bringen kann.

Am häufigsten brennen übrigens die billigen Netzteile im Stand-By-Modus. Kein Lüfter läuft, irgendwo ist vielleicht noch ein USB-Verbraucher angeschlossen, der dank Legacy-Support noch mit 5 Volt beliefert wird und nach ein paar Stunden, obwohl man den Rechner scheinbar ausgeschaltet hat, schmort es heiss genug, dass im Extremfall Kupfer schmilzt.

Moderne Netzteile haben diverse Schutzschaltungen, die bei Überlast, Überhitzung oder Spannungsspitzen abschalten. Meist reicht es, hier sie komplett von Netz zu trennen und etwas zu warten. Wenn es dann wieder funzt, darf man das Netzteil auch noch weiter unbesorgt verwenden.

Wenn es dagegen mit Funkenflug im Netzteil geschmort hat, empfiehlt mein Bruder dringend, solche Netzteile auszumustern. Zumindest mein Bruder verfährt so, obwohl er die Möglichkeit hat, dank selbstgebauter Last, Netzteile auf Herz und Nieren zu testen...


----------



## Parnshion (5. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Infos. jetzt weiss ich dass meine Entscheidung nicht falsch war. Finde nur Schade um das NT, hat mir optisch gefallen, war auch ganz ok soweit, hab keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt, ist auch nicht mal 1 woche gelaufen.
Naja, passiert. Mein beQuiet DDP 850 müsste morgen oder so kommen, dann kann ich mein Wakü mit Dualkreislauf endlich fertigstellen 
mfg


----------



## maGic (5. Mai 2009)

Gut dass du NT nicht weiterbenutzt,

Meine kumpel hatte auch eine PC die mal unter wasser steht.

ICh habe ihm geraten: Alles bis auf NT trocknen lassen und NT entsorgen.
Da er sturköpfig,dann ich muss meine ausgemusterte, aber funktionstüchtige NT ihm schenken.
Dann ist er überzeugt. PC läuft wieder.
Und ich habe aus Lust "schon einmal nasse" NT in Betrieb gesetzt, dann Knall, gut dass ich nicht an PC anschließen.


----------



## Parnshion (8. Mai 2009)

So, hab endlich mein NT beQueit DPP 850 bekommen, woooooowwww, was für ein schönes NT, sieht geil aus, ist NICHT zuhören, und arbeitet einwandfrei.
Finde das NT echt das Geld wert ist. Bin fasziniert von dem Teil.
Fast schon zu schade es einzubauen  lol
mfg


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Mai 2009)

Was willsten noch für dein defektes Netztei haben?
Könnte es als ersatzteilspender brauchen; villeicht habe ich ja noch passene Ersatzteile daliegen, um es wieder in Gang zu bringen...


----------



## Parnshion (9. Mai 2009)

Überweis mir 10 euro für den Versand, dann gehört es dir


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Mai 2009)

Sorry des späten Meldens...

Gib mir bitte deine Kontodaten für das Netzteil oder wie auch immer über PN aus...
Hätte dir jetzt selber über PN geschrieben, bin über die Funktion leider noch nicht im klaren...


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Mai 2009)

So, noch für alle, die das NT gern von innen "gesehen" hätten.

Die "LED" im Schalter ist nur eine Glühlampe und läuft über die Netzspannung.

Die Sicherung sitzt direkt neben den Netzspannungsdrähten, ist aber mit schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen, was irgendwie üblich geworden ist; daher ist sie schwer auffindbar...

Durchgeraucht sind "nur" der Taktgeber und Steuer-MosFet für die 5VStb, die dazu da sind, um die restlichen Taktgeber der anderen Spannungen zu zünden. (über Grün...)
Noch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden nur ein paar SMD-Dioden und Widerstände, die sich zufällig in der Nähe befunden haben.

Bin jetzt nur auf der Suche solcher Bauteile und werde mich melden, wenns geklappt hat oder ob das NT entgültig als Ersatzteilspender draufgeht...

P.S.: Das Netzteil war noch lange nicht trocken. Also wer auf die Garantie pfeifen kann, sollte es lieber komplett auseinandernehmen und sicherstellen, dass es auch wirklich trocken ist. Aber es lohnt sich wirklich nur, wenn nix gefunkt hat oder sich mit lautstarken Knall verabschiedet hat...


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

Hoffe echt dass du es wieder hinbekommst


----------

